# Magia General > Entrevistas >  Entrevista Bebel

## renard

Espero que voz guste.

----------


## rubiales

No puedo ver el video, me podríais pasar el enlace.

----------


## mnlmato

Mystery MS Artist revealed : Bebel Interview - YouTube

----------


## rubiales

Gracias!

----------


## JM

Me encanta su enfoque de la magia (su magia tambien pero algo menos. Cuestión de gustos. Creo). Muy afin a la mia. For example: 

_"magic is becoming a business by magicians for magicians ... I think its not healthy for the art"_

100% agree.

Saludos,

----------

